# Quiet Baseboard Heaters



## willowtree (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello
Recently moved and the room that I have to set up the media center is about 19X17. the front and back walls have older electric baseboard heaters. These heaters make load popping and mechanical noises, other than the heaters, the room is very quiet with good acoustics. 
Any one have recommendations about quiet electric baseboard heaters. It is not feasible for me to do other type of heating in the room such as radiant floors, ductless, quiet HVAC etc. 
thanks
Sam


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Not to worry, good baseboard heaters are available & not a lot of money either.

http://www.baseboardheaterstore.com/Qmark-Residential-Baseboard-Heaters--2500-Series-_c_1.html

These are supposed to be very quiet. Are your heaters 110 or 220 volts?


----------



## willowtree (Feb 13, 2010)

110 Volts


----------

